
Ruby and OMR Technology Preview Now Available - ch4s3
https://github.com/rubyomr-preview/ruby/tree/ruby_2_2_omr
======
ex-news
This is pretty exciting, I tried it out in the docker tech preview and it was
pretty quick, especially once the JIT kicked in. I'm going to try to build it
locally and se how it works outside of the prepared environment.

~~~
ch4s3
Yeah, I tried it as well and it shows some promise. Its good to see IBM
throwing some resources at making Ruby faster.

------
turingshat
Mark Stoodlet's VM talk from last year is really good. And Gracie's talk on
Ruby from February was pretty cool as well. I wonder if they are in touch with
koh1 and the other people working on 3x3.

